# Para-Raios



## zejorge (26 Mai 2011 às 14:42)

Boa tarde

Admito em breve, poder vir a instalar um para-raios na minha casa, como medida de prevenção.
Tenho no entanto algumas dúvidas, que gostaria de colocar.

1º - Com a instalação do para-raios, aumentarão as  probabilidades de as descargas eléctricas serem feitas nele ?

2º - Uma descarga eléctrica feita no para-raios, afectará a instalação eléctrica da casa, bem como danificará os equipamentos a ela ligada?

3º - Existe aparelhagem de protecção interna, não só para e rede eléctrica assim como para, a rede informática e telefone. Que grau de eficiência poderá ter essa aparelhagem ?

Será que alguém me poderá dar algumas dicas, sobre este assunto ?


Cumpts


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 14:55)

Boas

Espero vir a ajudar-te já agora ou por pm ou por aqui mesmo que assim as tuas dúvidas podem ajudar outros.

Tens terrenos teus a volta de casa ou é casas geminadas? Sabes como foi feita a instalação? Principalmente a terra de protecção, e terra de serviço aka neutro é da rede ou também fizeram reforço na tua casa?

Instalação monofásica? Ou trifásica?

Vais montar tu, ou vais contratar alguém que monte?


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 14:57)

E sim aumentaras a percentagem de possibilidade de alguma descarga atmosférica próxima ser direcionada ao mesmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mai 2011 às 16:07)

zejorge disse:


> 2º - Uma descarga eléctrica feita no para-raios, afectará a instalação eléctrica da casa, bem como danificará os equipamentos a ela ligada?



Penso que seja igual a uma descarga num poste de alta tensão, a probabilidade de danificar algo deve ser idêntica.


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 16:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Penso que seja igual a uma descarga num poste de alta tensão, a probabilidade de danificar algo deve ser idêntica.



Existe várias proteções na rede elétrica que reduzem ao máximo a possibilidade de dano nas residências, a percentagem é mínima.
Pela foto da residência em causa o problema é que ele parece quase ter uma torre de monitorização e talvez radio amador mesmo na residência


----------



## ecobcg (26 Mai 2011 às 17:46)

Desculpem-me se estou a dizer algo errado, mas não é suposto que a instalação de um pára-raios proteja o local onde o mesmo está instalado das descargas eléctricas? O seu objectivo será receber a descarga eléctrica e desviá-la para o solo, sem afectar a habitação.



> Um para-raios é uma haste de metal, comumente de cobre ou alumínio, destinado a dar proteção as edificações atraindo as descargas elétricas atmosféricas, raios, para as suas pontas e desviando-as para o solo através de cabos de pequena resistência elétrica. Como o raio tende a atingir o ponto mais alto de uma área, o para-raios é instalado no topo do prédio.



ver aqui: pára-raios

Portanto, julgo que uma descarga no pára-raios (desde que este esteja bem instalado) não terá efeito na instalação eléctrica e de comunicações da casa.

Com certeza que a probabilidade de um raio atingir o pára-raios é maior, mas é preferível atingir este equipamento do que directamente numa casa.
O seu raio de protecção é o seguinte:


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 18:03)

O que disse está correto, a terra do para raios é que convém ser diferente a da casa ou a resistividade da mesma ser mesmo muito baixa.

Os terrenos são muito importantes!!!


----------



## zejorge (26 Mai 2011 às 18:24)

Boa tarde

Ora bem aqui vão as respostas às perguntas colocadas:

1 - Vivo numa vivenda, e os terrenos circundantes são meus.

2 - A instalação eléctrica da casa, tem terra própria, tendo sido colocado um eléctrodo de cobre com 1,5 mts.

3 - Tenho corrente trifásica 

Quanto aos danos provocados pela eventual descarga eléctrica, parece-me lógico que existindo o para-raios todos os equipamentos ligados à corrente não deveriam sofrer danos, mas deixo uma questão. Há cerca de duas semanas houve uma descarga eléctrica a cerca de 200/300 mts de minha casa, e através da linha telefónica o Router foi à vida. Este exemplo é que me leva a concluir que eventualmente através de sobrecarga electromagnética, o para-raios não resolverá tudo. Será assim ?


Cumpts


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 18:50)

http://www05.abb.com/global/scot/scot209.nsf/veritydisplay/a24999e71c4b5bf9c125733a004f19a1/$file/2ctc432005b0201.pdf

Este pdf vai responder a tudo


----------



## jpproenca (26 Mai 2011 às 20:13)

Salvo melhor opinião...:

Pensa-se que as descargas atmosféricas operam 'geometricamente', ou seja, em cada momento o raio dirige-se ao ponto preferencial para 'chegar mais depressa' ao potencial da terra.

Se o para-raios for passivo (tipo uma peça metálica ligada à terra) o raio vai preferir o pára-raios no cone geométrico já referido aqui atrás. Se o pára-raios for activo (tipo radioactivo) vai ionizar o ar e influenciar a preferência do raio.

O problema de fundo está na zona de influência do eléctrodo de terra; ou seja, quando o raio atinge o pára-raios, este, o condutor que o liga à terra e o eléctrodo de terra vão ficar momentaneamente à tensão de muitos Volt e esta tensão vai estar presente na zona de influência do eléctrodo de terra e em todas as massas metálicas que estiverem ligadas a esse eléctrodo. Se estas massas se encontrarem em locais fora da zona de influência do eléctrodo vai aparecer potencial elevado (muito elevado) entre as massas e o terreno - vai dar porcaria...

Se o eléctrodo for, por exemplo, uma malha de condutores debaixo das fundações do edifício e cobrindo toda a área do edifício, não há problema pois ao cair o raio tudo vai ficar ao potêncial do eléctrodo. Não há problema, vírgula, pois é provável que desligue o diferencial da EDP e fundam os fusíveis da entrada das comunicações, isto porque estes circuitos vêm de fora da casa. Mas, se tudo estiver bem feito, só acontece isto.

Se o eléctrodo de terra da electricidade for só uma vara cobreada 'à entrada da porta' a coisa vai complicar-se pois é preferível ligar o pára-raios a outro eléctrodo longe mas não há garantias de que o equipamento que se situe perto do caminho do raio se safe.

Nas telecomunicações domésticas é recomendado que:
- O electricista tenha previamente executado um adequado anel de terra debaixo da casa;
- O mastro da antena seja ligado 'verticalmente' e directamente ao anel de terra, sem passar pelo terminal de terra da electricidade e, se possível, com algum reforço de eléctrodos no ponto de ligação ao anel;
- As antenas devem ter descarregadores de sobretensões a descarregar para o mastro.

Assim há (alguma) garantia de que um raio não destrua nada nem haja perigo para as pessoas.

Acho que já compliquei tudo...


----------



## Knyght (26 Mai 2011 às 20:43)

jpproenca disse:


> Salvo melhor opinião...:
> 
> Pensa-se que as descargas atmosféricas operam 'geometricamente', ou seja, em cada momento o raio dirige-se ao ponto preferencial para 'chegar mais depressa' ao potencial da terra.
> 
> ...



As maiores barracas já vi eu nessas malhas de terra dos edifícios, funcionais são as moradias que tem a terra feita em jardim sem pedras a volta sendo frequentemente regadas.

Mas o post não poderia estar dito melhor, tirando esse pormenor que por vezes assusta-me das malhas de terra na fundição dos edifícios.

Enfim no pdf que mandei se a terra dele estiver menos de 10ohms serve para tudo, e com a respetivos descarregadores que obrigam um curto-circuito franco para disparar o geral da casa. E também tem os descarregadores da rede coaxial e rede informática/telecomunicações 

PS:. Todos os descarregadores têm de ser rapidamente substituídos.


----------



## jpproenca (27 Mai 2011 às 01:33)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Admito em breve, poder vir a instalar um para-raios na minha casa, como medida de prevenção.
> Tenho no entanto algumas dúvidas, que gostaria de colocar.
> ...



...Quanto a este 3.º ponto, posso ainda dizer que, basicamente, estes dispositivos são para funcionar 'ao contrário', ou seja, para as sobretensões de origem atmosférica apanhadas fora da casa nas linhas aéreas da electricidade e das telecomunicações.

O processo é o mesmo. Quando as linhas aéreas que chegam do exterior da casa 'apanham' raios (ou são influenciadas por raios longe) ficam à tensão dos pontos de terra nos quais se dá o escoamento à terra mas o terreno da casa está ao potencial zero e assim cria-se uma diferença de tensões que permite funcionar estes aparelhos fazendo curto-circuitos para o eléctrodo de terra da casa.

É possível assim (mais ou menos...) evitar avarias nos equipamentos de utilização provocadas por sobretensões vindas do exterior.

Mas para que tudo funcione bem é preciso que os equipamentos (eléctricos e electrónicos) cumpram as especificações de resistência a sobretensões desta natureza, o que muitas vezes não acontece e se se tratar de equipamentos que, simultaneamente, trabalham com electricidade e com comunicações, a coisa complica-se pois estas duas tensões são muito diferentes.

Conclusão: estes dispositivos protegem... mais ou menos...

Só mais uma coisa: O anel de terra é bom para a electricidade (para a desejável equipotencialidade da ligação à terra em termos de defeitos na electricidade); Um eléctrodo de terra de preferência radial e de baixa resistência é bom para o pára-raios, para poder escoar muitos Ampere; os 2 sistemas (se bem executados) devem ser interligados para não criarem diferenças de tensão perigosas entre um e outro. Conclusão: o condutor do pára-raios deve descer directo ao ponto mais próximo do anel de terra da electricidade e, exactamente neste ponto, deve ser criado um eléctrodo específico (radial) e de baixa resistência para escoar as descargas atmosféricas.


----------



## zejorge (27 Mai 2011 às 14:52)

Boa tarde

Agradeço a todos, os prontos esclarecimentos que me deram, o mesmo é dizer que este Forum é na verdade fantástico.

Apelando à vossa paciência, gostaria que me dissessem, se um procedimento que eu faço aquando de trovoadas fortes é correcto, e que passa por desligar totalmente a corrente eléctrica de casa através do diferencial.
Será que este procedimento poderá evitar alguns problemas ?

Cumpts


----------



## actioman (27 Mai 2011 às 15:58)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Agradeço a todos, os prontos esclarecimentos que me deram, o mesmo é dizer que este Forum é na verdade fantástico.
> 
> ...



Ora aqui está uma pergunta pela qual aguardo também as opiniões dos mais entendidos nesta área. 
Recordo-me que quando era miúdo, esta era a prática comum na casa dos meus pais (num quadro bem antigo daqueles em que se enrolavam os fiozitos de cobre quando os fusíveis disparavam!).
Quando casei esse ritual perdeu-se e realmente nunca mais me tinha lembrado de tal! E claro não desligo nada!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mai 2011 às 15:59)

zejorge disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Agradeço a todos, os prontos esclarecimentos que me deram, o mesmo é dizer que este Forum é na verdade fantástico.
> 
> ...



Esse procedimento pode evitar caso a descarga que entre na rede eléctrica entre pela "corrente" pois é na corrente que o diferencial interfere, caso a descarga se infiltre pela "massa" ou pela "terra" é como se não tenhas feito nada... Embora o mais provável seja a descarga caminhar pela "Corrente" tens 1/3 de probabilidade que ela venha pela mesma... O melhor sempre é desligar pela ficha!!


----------



## Knyght (27 Mai 2011 às 17:33)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Esse procedimento pode evitar caso a descarga que entre na rede eléctrica entre pela "corrente" pois é na corrente que o diferencial interfere, caso a descarga se infiltre pela "massa" ou pela "terra" é como se não tenhas feito nada... Embora o mais provável seja a descarga caminhar pela "Corrente" tens 1/3 de probabilidade que ela venha pela mesma... O melhor sempre é desligar pela ficha!!



Não é um terço de possibilidades, é bem menos. Porque se a terra for boa numa ira ir em sentido contrário ao potencial 0 que é o centro da terra.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Mai 2011 às 17:39)

Knyght disse:


> Não é um terço de possibilidades, é bem menos. Porque se a terra for boa numa ira ir em sentido contrário ao potencial 0 que é o centro da terra.



Sim, mas para isso a descarga já tem de passar da massa para a terra, por exemplo, e para isso tem de haver um contacto entre ambos, ou através de um aparelho com terra, o que não é o caso de um router.


----------



## jpproenca (29 Mai 2011 às 16:01)

Aqui vão mais umas 'bocas' sobre o assunto:

Vamos distinguir 4 problemas diferentes:

1 - Apanhar os raios e conduzi-los adequadamente à terra evitando problemas na zona 'protegida' - a resolver com pára-raios.
O pára-raios deve ser geometricamente colocado (o tal cone já falado) de modo a que um raio que se aproxime fique mais perto d'ele do que do objecto a proteger e deve ser 'robusto' de modo a suportar os milhares de Ampere que vão passar no instante da descarga.
O condutor que liga à terra deve também, no seu percurso geométrico, ser sempre 'preferido' pelo raio relativamente a outras superfícies condutoras vizinhas e deve poder permitir a passagem dos tais milhares de Ampere.
O eléctrodo de terra deve poder descarregar 'facilmente' o raio - para isso deve robusto, ter uma baixa resistência e ter um formato que facilite o 'escoamento' sendo habitual uma configuração em pé-de-galinha, ou seja, do tipo polvo com os tentáculos esticados.
No momento da descarga tudo vai ficar com a tensão momentaneamente elevada. Por exemplo, se a terra for de 1 Ohm e o raio for de 5 mil Ampere a tensão momentânea vai ser de 1 x 5000 = 5000 Volt (V=RxI). Não é para ficarmos descansados...
O raio é tipo corrente contínua muito curta - é como ligar e desligar rapidamente o circuito de uma pilha com muitos Volt. (Os teóricos depois dividem aquilo na soma de muitas frequências...)
Um pára-raios (mesmo que não seja activo, mas devido ao poder das pontas) aumenta a probabilidade das descargas - ele está mesmo a 'chamar' os raios. Conclusão: é melhor avaliar o risco para decidir - se ao lado há um vizinho ou uma árvore mais altos, é melhor 'deixar o trabalho' para eles...

2 - Não caçar os raios mas precavermo-nos contra a sua passagem por perto - a resolver com descarregadores de sobretensões.
Por exemplo, um mastro de antena não é um pára-raios mas está numa posição delicada e vai ficar sujeito a sobretensões mesmo que seja o vizinho a apanhar o raio. O próprio mastro vai ser palco de frequentes pequenos escoamentos de sobretensões atmosféricas à sua volta.
Ora, se existem equipamentos sensíveis no mastro, é bom que ele seja ligado à terra e que os próprios equipamentos disponham de descarregadores das sobretensões a que possam ficar sujeitos - sobretensões para além das tensões normais de trabalho. Ou seja: o mastro está ligado directamente à terra e os equipamentos estão ligados ao mastro por meio do descarregador que, se a tensão é normal não descarrega, se a tensão sobe curto-circuita ao mastro.
Assumindo que o mastro não é um pára-raios, o condutor de ligação à terra pode ser facilitado (por exemplo fio eléctrico de apenas de 16 mm2) mas o eléctrodo de ligação à terra não deve ser muito pior que no caso de pára-raios.
Outro caso típico são os descarregadores de sobretensões no quadro de entrada da instalação eléctrica e no armário das telecomunicações que são para fazer o mesmo relativamente ao que possa acontecer nas linhas eléctricas e de telecomunicações aéreas lá fora de casa.
... É claro que poucas são as casas com descarregadores no quadro eléctrico e é claro que o fornecedor de telecomunicações está-se burrifando para colocar descarregadores entre as suas linhas e as casas.
Conclusão: há que avaliar os riscos, Se as linhas forem aéreas e em zonas rurais há perigo; se forem subterrâneas ou urbanas nem por isso.
Se existir risco e não houver descarregadores é boa política desligar quando há trovoadas - ficamos é sem luz nem comunicações...
Atenção: desligar só funciona se for no geral (fases e neutro da electricidade e fichas dos equipamentos de comunicações), pois as sobretensões também podem entrar pelo neutro da electricidade e os disjuntores parciais normalmente só cortam as fases.

3 - Protecção contra a electricidade - a resolver com ligação das massas à terra e interruptores diferenciais.
O problema é (tentar) proteger as pessoas quando um fio de fase da electricidade se solta dentro de um equipamento e entra em contacto com a envolvente metática.
Para isso as envolventes metálicas dos equipamentos são ligadas a um fio de protecção (de cor verde/amarelo) que liga a uma terra de protecção e coloca-se um interruptor diferencial que está a somar a corrente das fases mais do neutro e desliga sempre que sente que há corrente que se está a escapar pelo condutor de protecção.
Aqui as correntes são pequenas (meio Ampere é suficiente para a coisa funcionar) pelo que o eléctrodo de terra não precisa ser 'especial de corridas' mas tem de ser bem pensado por outras razões - razões de equipotencialidade.
Quando a fase toca a chapa metálica esta fica mais ou menos à tensão do eléctrodo da terra de protecção enquanto o diferencial não desligar, e 'é bom' que o lugar onde estamos também fique à mesma tensão desse eléctrodo pois se tocarmos simultaneamente em dois pontos a tensão diferente a coisa pode complicar-se.
Conclusão: o eléctrodo de terra de protecção 'deve' ser do tipo anel em malha cobrindo toda a superfície do edifício e, blá-blá-blá, ligando a estrutura, etc.
Não precisa ser robusto (as correntes são baixas) mas deve garantir equipotencialidade em todo o edifício.
Um problema adicional é que os fabricantes têm tanta confiança nos seus diferenciais que dizem para os testarmos uma vez por mês; ou seja, num determinado mês podemos simplesmente concluir que o diferencial deixou de funcionar e há um mês que estamos sem protecção...

4 - Terra funcional - resolve-se com eléctrodos de terra apropriados.
Por exemplo, uma antena emissora pode ter uma torre associada a uma superfície plana virtual formando um dipolo. Esta superfície plana é conseguida com um eléctrodo emalhado e radial, e deve poder escoar a corrente em jogo sem grande variação de tensão.
Outro exemplo: uma cabine de transformação da EDP precisa que o neutro do transformador que dá 230 V seja ligado à terra, caso contrário poderia assumir a tensão dos milhares de Volt do outro lado do transformador.
Para tal a ligação à terra não é de protecção mas de serviço.

Finalmente, todos os sistemas (cada um com a sua função e com as suas exigências) devem ser ligados entre si por causa da segurança das pessoas e equipamentos.
Basta ver o seguinte: Se tocarmos em peças que estão todas à mesma tensão não acontece nada - é como os pássaros poisados numa linha de alta tensão; se tocarmos em peças a uma tensão e, simultaneamente, noutras a outra tensão acontece como à cegonha da EDP que está poisada num poste e abre as asas tocando nas linhas de alta tensão.
Conclusão: todos os eléctrodos de terra devem, preferencialmente, ser ligados entre si formando uma terra geral.
Numa zona urbana a coisa ainda é mais delicada porque o eléctrodo do meu vizinho interfere com a minha segurança e agora vejam a EDP, o Metro, a CP, a Carris, o Gás, os prédios todos encostados, cada um de costas uns para os outros e a assobiar para o ar quanto á segurança...


----------



## Knyght (29 Mai 2011 às 16:32)

Acrescentando a 1ª deve ser associada a 2ª como já mostrei tens descarregadores de tensão para trifásico, para telecomunicações rj-11, para rede e finalmente para coaxial.

Também um cuidado sempre a ter é as terras serem feitas em zonas de terra (não pedra) e em normalmente jardins para estarem normalmente húmidos.

Quanto a terra de serviço só para complementar o ponto 4 é ligada ao ponto neutro do transformador, isto é se o sistema estiver completamente equilibrado o neutro não é necessário para nada, mas como não é trata-se então de equilibrar o secundário da transformação pelo neutro de serviço


----------

